# Best place for to get sand flea rake?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me where the best place to get a sand flea rake would be at the best price? I know they have them at gb bait and tackle and Academy but is there a better price somewhere?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

There was someone on here giving one away yesterday for free ill try and find it


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

O nevermind thread says everything is spoken for


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure if theyre still on sale but half hitch had some good rakes on sale for really cheap a month or so ago.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Make one. Doesn't look that hard. A discarded pole, some u-bolts and a make shift basket. You said a cheap one not a pretty one and I bet it does just as good.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

try making a ghost shrimp pump....there are a lot more on you tube too ....J&M tackle in Orange beach has sand flea rakes too


----------



## grizzlyadams (Jul 3, 2012)

Wal-mart and Bass Pro Shop in Destin both have them for $30-$45 or so. I got the small one from Wal-mart for $30 and it works great...I just suck and finding the fleas


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Try K-mart, I haven't looked lately to see if they have them, but most of their fishing / boating gear seems to be cheaper than else where, plus they have some off the wall, hard to find stuff


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I would go with the aluminum rakes. The ones pictured below are junk IMO, they will work, but don't hold up worth a flip.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Does someone local build the rakes?
Or are all the ones we see for sale "imported" from some place afar?

The ones posted by Nat-Light last me two or three years before the conduit rusts out.

Seen some nice aluminum ones at Grey's tackle, welded aluminum basket frame and pole. Did not notice what the screen was made of. Kinda pricey at $50 tho.


----------

